# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Decided to take my leftover sand fleas to the bridge to catch some sheepshead.I ended up with 6 sheepshead , an undersized flounder (released) and a 22 inch black drum (Gave away). The flounder ate a pinfish I had out for a red.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

which side and how far down were you?

what kinda rig?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/13/2009)*which side and how far down were you?
> 
> 
> 
> what kinda rig?




GB side about 1/2 to 3/4 of the way down.I use a carolina rig with 25# fluorocarbon leader and a #1 kahle hook.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sweet mayne.. time to start sheepie fishing


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice report. Im headed out to Sikes RIGHT NOW


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

do you fish on the bottom by the pilings for them?


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jtafish (11/20/2009)*do you fish on the bottom by the pilings for them?




Yes.How I do it is I drop it close to a piling.Keep a tight line by slowly lifting the rod and then let it drop back down.If you feel any resistance what so ever set the hook.They can eat without you ever feeling a thing.


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

what size circle hook would u recommend?


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

don't think I would use a circle hook for sheephead


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jtafish (11/21/2009)*what size circle hook would u recommend?




I don't use circle hooks for them...I use either a #1 kahle , #1 j hook or a #2 sickle hook


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i use a #4 owner light light circle hook and dont really have a problem with sheepies


----------

